# דחוף! מחיר מנה בבקתה ביער - חתונת שישי?



## גו שמש (5/7/07)

../images/Emo101.gifדחוף! מחיר מנה בבקתה ביער - חתונת שישי? 
אנחנו מוזמנים מחר לחתונת צהריים בבקתה ביער ורציתי לדעת מה מחיר המנה בתקופה זאת עבור חתונת צהריים ביום שישי! תודה מראש!


----------



## איללי (5/7/07)

ראשית יש לך את האתר -כמה כסף 
שנית, אני מניחה שאת שואלת בשביל לדעת כמה לשים, ואם יש משהו שנראה לי מגוחך זה לשים לפי כמה עולה מנה. שימו לפי מה שאתם יכולים ורוצים. ולשאלך, אני לא יודעת את המחיים שם בדיוק, אבל בכל מקרה חתונה בשישי מקבילה מבחינת מחירים ליום רביעי, ככה שזה לא אמור להשפיע לכם על השאלה הנצחית- "כמה כסף" אני מצטערת אם נראה שתקפתי, פשוט חורה לי ניסיון כמותי שכזה..


----------



## טרום כלה (5/7/07)

את שואלת ברצינות ? 
מנהג חדש ? לשים מתנה לפי עלות מנה ? ואם מנה היא 100 דולר ? אז תשימי 100 דולר עבור כל אחד מכם ? נשמע מצחיק.


----------



## גו שמש (7/7/07)

בקתה ביער - חוות דעת - חתונת שישי בצהריים 
אז לכל המבקש לדעת היה ממש מקסים וזה יהיה קצת ארוך כי קיבלתי בקשות לחוות דעת. זו לא הייתה חתונה סטנדרטית שהיה טוב ורע.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 נתחיל מהמלצה לכל המתחתנים שם:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אנחנו הגענו ברכב וזה לא היה נעים כי עליה\ירידה להר כרמל היא די תלולה. הזוג הציעו לכל המעוניינים להגיע לחיפה ולעלות על אוטובוס שהם הזמינו במיוחד לאורחים. זו הייתה אפשרות מעולה וחבל שלא ניצלנו אותה. אבל כמובן אני, נהגת אמיצה שכמוני, לא הבנתי למה לקחת אוטובוס כאשר יש רכב פרטי. אז לכל הזוגות המתחתנים שם - אוטובוס לאורחים =  חובה ולכל המבקרים שם - לא לסרב להצעה, כי זה פינוק גדול. מזג אויר גם כאשר חם, די נעים שם. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 הרוח מקלה על החום ורוב האזור הפתוח מוצל על ידי עצים גדולים. בתוך האולם לעומת זאת, יש אזור שולחנות הנמצא בצמוד לחלונות. ישבנו דווקא שם והיה מאוד חם. כמו להיות מתחת לזכוכית מגדלת וכמובן שלא מרגישים שם את המזגן.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 היו אורחים שיצאו החוצה והתיישבו בצל כי אי אפשר היה לשבת שם. חופה החופה שלהם מקסימה ורומנטית. הטכס הרפורמי היה טיפה ארוך לטעמי אבל זה די סובייקטיבי. קבלת פנים נמשכה כשעתיים - האם זה לא ארוך מדי? קייטרינג בקבלת פנים היה אוכל מיניאטורי ולמרות שבדרך כלל אני ממש לא מתלונת אבל היה אוכל די פלצני. רבע פיתה אם זעתר בתנור לא עושה אותה פיצה.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 רבע פרוסת לחם אחיד אם חתיכת כבד בגודל אגודל לא הספיק במיוחד לאף אורח. אני לא יכולה להגיד שהיה נעים לבוא 5 פעמים לאותו דוכן רק בשביל להרגיש שאכלתי משהו. בכל זאת היו שייקים מפירות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 מאוד טעימים והסושי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 היה אחד הטעימים שאכלתי בארוע אי פעם. לא אומרת שהיה סושי מדהים אבל יחסית לארוע היה מצויין. הבר היה טוב ועמדת דגים גי הצילה את המצב. בבר היו הרבה סוגי יין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ומשקעות תוצרת הארץ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אז היה מספיק לחתונת צהריים. הרי בצהריים אין הרבה ששותים בכמויות, אבל לערב לדעתי הבר לא היה מספיק מגוון כנראה שתמיד כאשר בקבלת פנים אין מה לאכול, בתוך האולם ממש טעים. כל האוכל היה ממש טעים ובסוף מבחר המתוקים פשוט סיפק אותנו. הכל היה ממש טעים. צורת הגשה הייתה בופה ושמחתי שאצלנו תהיה הגשה סטנדרטית. למרות שהיו 3 עמדות זהות בשביל להקל, עדיין היו תורים מעצבנים. כאשר אבא חזר לשולחן אחרי 15 דקות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בתור לבשר,הוא אמר שזה כמו בבית מלון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 רק טעים יותר מה שהכי לא אהבתי זה שולחנות גדולים וריקים! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מצטערת אבל זה לא עשה לנו שמח. מוזיקה הייתה טובה ורקדנו אבל בגדול, אחרי שאכלנו, ישבנו בחוץ בצל ודיברנו. הפינות ישיבה בחוץ נוצלו על ידי כל מי שרצה לברוח מהמוזיקה הרועשת. פינת קפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הייתה מעולה והמתוקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










, אווו הם עדיין במחשבותיי.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 הגענו ב 1 בצהריים ויצאנו ב 6 בערב. בגדול החתונה הייתה בסדר. המקום עצמו הוא זה שהתאים לארוע מסוג זה בצורה מושלמת. האוירה הייתה קסומה בזכות המיקום , המזג אויר וסגנון רגוע של הארוע.


----------

